# Pretty Lushie!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is Lushie hiking again now that her babies went home. She will get a big grooming on Friday, but right now she is as she is. She is so happy to be kicking around the Maine woods with her buddies again!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Such a beauty she is!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous girl she is! I'm so glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She looks great!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Lovely girl and lovely pictures!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful! Such presence...really "look at me". So glad she doing well and able to get out into Fall in Maine.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

beautiful girl


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow !! Lushie looks fab


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a stunning warrior


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beatuiful Lushie, what a great picture. 

Have fun girl!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Very lovely girl!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

She looks so beautiful


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovely girl. I was wondering about the orange collar. Is it because it is hunting season?


----------



## zendog (Sep 16, 2013)

OMG what a beauty! The lighting is so ethereal.... nice photos.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Ya know I've been to many a dog show. All of the pups are just lovely. But I actually much prefer the au natural Golden without all the cut to the inch hairdo's. 
This picture of Lush epitomizes to me, the look a Golden retriever should win prizes for. Out in nature. Just gorgeous.
Glad she is back out and playing


----------



## zendog (Sep 16, 2013)

Haven't been to many shows and certainly not to see goldens (sorry i'm new to the breed) but I love a dog being a dog. She looks perfect!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, the orange collar is for hunting season. She got a full grooming today, so no more long ears, lol.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I need to get one of those.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Lushie you are beautiful!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love her hunting collar.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

She looks beautiful as ever. Wonderful expression and very striking in her hunting collar.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

She really is stunning!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I an so thankful she is feeling better!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is so pretty, glad she is now healthy, I have never seen a collar that wide, where did you get it?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Pretty Lushie!


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Lushie*

What an experience you & your beautiful girl went through...I followed & Prayed the whole journey. I have always said, breeding dogs isn't for the faint of heart! Thank goodness she is well on her way & enjoying the lovely Northern Fall weather


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The collar is neat- it is a piece of fleece with reflective bands sewn in. It is from Planet Dog. Today marks hunting season, so no more woods hikes for 2 months- boo hoo but do not want Lushie to look like a deer.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

She really is striking.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so glad to see how she is back in action and looking as beautiful as ever!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful girl and I really like those two pictures. 
Love how the light hits her face.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is a fun girl, fast as the wind.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Beautiful dog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

